# Do you make it fun to look at?



## morerecipes (Nov 28, 2007)

Are you pretty into making decorating the desserts fun for the eyes when it comes to holiday baking for parties?


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Nov 28, 2007)

We decorate everything here! (Of course, the kids are the main drive behind this and their idea of what looks wonderful may differ from mine a little.) I'd love some new ideas if this is your forte. And BTW, welcome to DC!
Terry


----------



## lulu (Nov 28, 2007)

Puddings/cakes etc are easier to make attractive I find than savoury things.  I try and serve it all to the best of my ability, but I am no artist so its all rustic chic anyway.  I do think that even eating alone it makes one feel better to tuck into something that looks special.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 28, 2007)

I am not very creative when it comes to decorating desserts. that is why grated chocolate is used a lot.


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 28, 2007)

I try to do pretty, but I am lacking in art skills, everything I attempt looks like my 2 yr old made it. Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## Katie H (Nov 28, 2007)

Party or not, I  always try to make ours pleasing to look  at.


----------



## Bilby (Nov 28, 2007)

I suck at presentation!!! LOL


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 28, 2007)

It depends on the dessert.  Flan ins't going to lend itself well to making it "fun to look at".  And for some occasions, elegent is what is needed.  Comical can be especially fun for the young at heart if the event isn't formal .  And for fun, you don't need to stick to just desserts.  Pancakes lend themselves to creativity.  I've made them in the shape of Micky Mouse, Holloween ghosts, smiley faces, flowers, etc.  I've made meatloaf shaped like a volcano, complete with a crater oozing a "lava" looking sauce on top of a landscape comprised of refried beans for the ground, and brocoli and cauliflower fowerettes for the trees.  Carrot sticks make great little buildings, all to be engulfed by the hot lava.

Miniature pumpkins become cooked jack-o-lanterns and can be filled with sweet or savory fillings.  Picture a carved pumpkin filled with spaghetti sauce, with cooked angel hair pasta coming out of the top, like hair.

You can be creative with all kinds of foods.  We even made a jello mold in a bullet-shaped cake pan, and inserted a Barby Doll into it, to the waist.  The jello became the skirt for the doll, with the pointy side up of course.  So get creative.  The only limit is your imagination.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Nov 28, 2007)

I love the jello Barbie, Goodweed! We did a similar thing for son Nick one year. He always teased about giving his little brothers a Barbie for Christmas or birthdays so I baked a cake in a stainless mixing bowl, turned it upside down, stuck a Barbie in it, and then frosted her "skirt" and gave her a frosting bikini top. It looked a little funky but the little boys _loved_ presenting it to Nick!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Nov 28, 2007)

I think its easier to garnish a dessert than a dinner you can use mint sprigs,powdered sugar,powdered cocoa.ground chocolate.fanned strawberries,berries,whipped cream,caramel,chocolate,fruit,white chocolate sauce,nuts,marichino cherries,pomegranite seeds,small wafer cookies the list goes on forever.But you want it to add some color like red etc.


----------



## morerecipes (Dec 6, 2007)

What do you think about these snacks to decorate your dessert table?


----------



## cook4us (Dec 7, 2007)

Haha. Cute...What is that!


----------



## morerecipes (Dec 10, 2007)

Is Candy Sushi. Its made from donuts, marshmallows, and fruit snacks. Haha..I bet the kids won't be spitting them out. You can find the recipe on Safeway's Inspired Holiday site. 
I think it looks pretty simple enough to make.


----------

